# Painted rifle/guns



## Johnson.Cody (Nov 13, 2015)

I wanna see your painted guns I'm thinking about doing my AR 15 and I'm not sure what I want to use. What did y'all use/how did you do this. Would you paint a rifle? I'm nervous because I don't want to screw up my gun but I'm really considering doing this.

Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

There are at least a couple here: Blackout
http://www.predatortalk.com/index.php?/topic/21429-Blackout

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bugsanddaffy331 (Sep 21, 2015)

I used rattle can paint on mine about 6 years ago, still on but really scratched up, wish now I would have stayed with tape.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

Late to the party as usual. I've painted a .308 bolt gun and my Ruger Redhawk . Plain camo paint with lots of alcohol for cleaning gave me an above average job. Carbine is 2 yrs old on paint job and Ruger was a 2004 project. Muzzle end, Magna-port cuts in top of barrel and crane where it swings from frame are only wear points on the Redhawk.


----------



## spencebot22 (May 21, 2015)

I just bought a cheap savage axis two with the synthetic stock and decided to dress it up a bit. eBay has all sorts of vinyl wraps so I ordered some Carbon fibre textured wrap. Hopefully it turns out. I'll post a pic when it's done. The coolest/easiest paint job I saw online would have to be the snakeskin. You wrap the gun in a mesh bag and spray it for the scales.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I have this issue of firearm add. I no longer have either of these rifles. But I did both paint jobs, both were done with rattle can. The bolt gun was a Ruger in 5.56, and the AR was a Ghost rifles upper / Anderson lower in .300 BLK.


----------

